# ONR Alternative or Is It Still King?



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a big fan of ONR and just finished the bottle.
*Is ONR still the best out there? *or should I give something else a shot?
Like Dodo-Juice Low On Eau or Chemical Guys HOSE FREE ECOwash

Regards


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE Dodo Low On Eau ❤

It feels that bit more special than ONR AND cleans really well. I just prefer the feel of it to ONR although ONR isn't a bad product in any way. It's obviously more expensive than ONR but I'm prepared to take that hit because I enjoy using it so much.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Cheers mate. :thumb:
How much do you use?
Is it a lot more expensive per wash.

Onr 32oz is £17 for 32 washes (1oz in bucket and also that's if not making pre wash too). 
500ml of dodo is also £17, how many washes would you get?

Regards


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Four words...

if it ain't broke...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

True !
It does work wonders and is also looks cheaper than competitors. :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, if you are using one fluid ounce as it is, then I'm sure you'll stick to that method if you want to see the results you have been having so far.

I make 500ml - 17.6 fluid ounces... So half the amount of washes you've been getting from ONR.

You could however make a 50% cut and use half a fluid ounce which would see 35 washes...


If you want to be really anal about it that is :lol:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

ONR is far the best I've tried until now..

Didn't like CG Ecowash since it has suds

DJ Low on Eau was ok


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't think the dodo felt as slippery to me


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have used ONR, CG HFE, Ultima and Duragloss Rinseless. I would say buy what is cheapest as all of them do the same job. CG product seems to clean better and comes in handy when the car is really dirty. However, is isn't as easy to use as the others. Of course, if you like variety, you will end up buying all of them just like me


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quite enjoying ONR wash and wax


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Flakey said:


> I have used ONR, CG HFE, Ultima and Duragloss Rinseless. I would say buy what is cheapest as all of them do the same job. CG product seems to clean better and comes in handy when the car is really dirty. However, is isn't as easy to use as the others. Of course, if you like variety, you will end up buying all of them just like me


+1. I have ONR, UWW, LoE and HFEW. Just for kicks, tested all four of them on the four door panels of my car this Sunday and did not find a remarkable differnce. For me, HFEW works out cheapest followed by ONR 32 Oz. Of course, ONR might cost the same when bought gallon size. So I will be sticking to these two for rinseless and use UWW for waterless sometimes.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Guru said:


> Of course, ONR might cost the same when bought gallon size.


Umm, I don't think that they need to use road salt in India, so you might find
this technique of using ONR quite useful. For me, it's the all-round versatility 
of ONR which puts it at #1 on my cleaners list. Everything from first wash,
claying and pad priming from the pre-wax clean to polishing to waxing.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Umm, I don't think that they need to use road salt in India, so you might find
> this technique of using ONR quite useful. For me, it's the all-round versatility
> of ONR which puts it at #1 on my cleaners list. Everything from first wash,
> claying and pad priming from the pre-wax clean to polishing to waxing.
> ...


Thanks for the link. I have read something similar earlier & do follow this method, though you do put it down with more details.

One thing to clarify though - we don't have road salt, but we have a lot of grime on our roads which gets sprayed onto the car during monsoon. This method is pretty useless in such a case. We need at least a two bucket wash during monsoon.


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried ONR, CG HFEW, Dodo LoE
ONR is pretty straight forward for me and I`m using it since 2 years now (4 Liters ;-) )
with the other products I allways had problems or was not satisfied with the results, especially for HFEW I tried so many different dilution ratios but it allways feels sticky to the paint... but for the rims it was very great.

So I decided to remain faithful to ONR and don`t waste money for new products ;-)


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

fabiano said:


> I tried ONR, CG HFEW, Dodo LoE
> ONR is pretty straight forward for me and I`m using it since 2 years now (4 Liters ;-) )
> with the other products I allways had problems or was not satisfied with the results, especially for HFEW I tried so many different dilution ratios but it allways feels sticky to the paint... but for the rims it was very great.
> 
> So I decided to remain faithful to ONR and don`t waste money for new products ;-)


Excellent. I'll stick with ONR too.
Ran out last week so it's time to purchase.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Now coming to the end of my ONR and was thinking of trying the alternatives, but after reading this post its convinced me to stick to ONR. As Steve, it is just a great all round product


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im getting quite use to ONR now

i think i put 2 caps in a 2L sprayer, and 2 caps into a bucket, and then throw 10 new costco MF's in to the bucket to soak, wipe a panel or 2 if not dirty, and them ring them out and put to one side, then grab another mf from the clean bucket and carry on


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

The new ONR arrived today from cyc. Will try it at the weekend, the new smell of it is lovely!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

New ONR? Is it on version 4.0 now?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As far as I know, the last tweak to ONR was in 2012


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> im getting quite use to ONR now
> 
> i think i put 2 caps in a 2L sprayer, and 2 caps into a bucket, and then throw 10 new costco MF's in to the bucket to soak, wipe a panel or 2 if not dirty, and them ring them out and put to one side, then grab another mf from the clean bucket and carry on


I sometimes use the 2BM with a Supernatural sponge after the pre-spray. For me the benefit in the warmer months is not having to worry about shampoo drying on the car as you can buff the ONR off easily. :thumb:

Wolf's Mean Green is a great alternative which is also pretty versatile. ONR does interfere with nano coatings so Wolf's is ideal if you coated your car.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Rocks703 said:


> The new ONR arrived today from cyc. Will try it at the weekend, the new smell of it is lovely!


I meant "new" as in the 2012 version, as I had the previous formula.


----------

